# Liverpool Shipbuilders



## jj richards (Aug 8, 2009)

does any one have any information on Liverpol ship builders pre 1904
Potters William Hodgson


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Your post has been moved into its own thread for a better response.
Regards


----------



## jj richards (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Marconi Sahib, Where have you put my Thread requesting info on old liverpool ship builders I can`t find it. Cheers jj richards.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

This is it.
All I did was move it into it's own thread so that it wasn't hidden in a disconnected thread.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone remember a shipbuilder/repairers by the name of Rutherfords.
I thing they were Birkenhead based.

Bill


----------



## seabreeze (Jul 17, 2005)

Bill Davies said:


> Does anyone remember a shipbuilder/repairers by the name of Rutherfords.
> I thing they were Birkenhead based.
> 
> Bill


One of the family {Rutherfords} lives by me in New Brighton if interested she has all the info.(Thumb)


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Interesting! I knew one of their office staff who always spoke highly of the company.


----------



## jj richards (Aug 8, 2009)

re my original question regarding Liverpool Builders apparantly Liverpool was a thriving ship building industry pre 1904 when the slips and hards were comanded to extend the dock system I met some guy how had researched his family tree He has found that many ships wrecked off the aussie coast where built in Liverpool. I`am Birkenhead born and bred never realised Scousers built ships!


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

jj richards said:


> re my original question regarding Liverpool Builders apparantly Liverpool was a thriving ship building industry pre 1904 when the slips and hards were comanded to extend the dock system I met some guy how had researched his family tree He has found that many ships wrecked off the aussie coast where built in Liverpool. I`am Birkenhead born and bred never realised Scousers built ships!


I know that Rutherfords were a well know ship repair company in Birkenhead but wether or not they built ships I cannot say particularly pre 1904. Actually I don`t think there were any ship builders on the Liverpool side of the Mersey.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

From what I remember Rutherfords were boat builders.

Derek


----------



## AJT (Jan 21, 2014)

Interesting to view the thread about Liverpool shipbuilders. Although the thread appears to be 4 years old maybe I can still offer info.
There have been many shipbuilders on the Liverpool side of the Mersey dating back to the 18th century. 
In the 19th century Liverpool based shipbuilders included R.J.Evans, Thomas Royden, John Jones & Sons and several more. Firms such as R. & J. Evans and Roydens continued building fine iron sailing ships up until the 1890s.

I have to admit that my main reason for adding to this thread is in the hope someone can help me out with some information on one of the above shipbuilders, John Jones & Sons.
I have a large brass ship's builders plaque which, apart from the "John Jones & Sons, Liverpool" etched on it, has the name of the vessel as "No.66 1890".
I'm pretty sure this was a Mersey ferry but I would love to know the name of this vessel. I've tried researching but have only managed to narrow it down to 3 names: "_Mersey_", "_Pearl_" and "_Ruby_".
If anyone out there could tell me what name No.66 became I'd be most grateful.


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

I can confirm that John jones and company existed as shipbuilders but not sure what size vessels they went up to.Many seaman who sailed up to MANAUS on the AMAZON will recall seeing the barges coming alongside with bulk Brazil nuts for loading on the BOOTH boats,while working over the side I dropped on to the deck of a barge and was surprised to see a builders plate of this very company with a date for the 1862,no rust at all when asked one of the officers he told me they were made of gunmetal and originally shipped out in sections.I did listen to a radio discussion on shipbuilding in the MERSEY some years ago when this company was mentioned, the yard was situated somewhere by the southend docks and the old Dingle oil jetty,with the increase in the size of ships they needed deeper water for the launch and had to move to were I am not sure.KYPROS


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Nearest I can get, is a ferry called MERSEY built 1890 by Jones J. Liverpool. No 66 not 65.grt 391 for Birkenhead Council. scrapped Preston 1926.
Cheers.


----------



## AJT (Jan 21, 2014)

Great to hear the input from you guys; thank you!
Very interesting to hear of the gunmetal barges... a new one on me.

But thanks to _shipmate17_ for, hopefully, confirming that my plaque almost certainly was off the "_Mersey_" (No.66) paddle-steamer ferry-boat.
I'm intrigued to know where you got the information from as my own on-line searches came up with very little on the vessels JJ & Son's built.

Once again, thanks.
TonyT


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

AJT said:


> Great to hear the input from you guys; thank you!
> Very interesting to hear of the gunmetal barges... a new one on me.
> 
> But thanks to _shipmate17_ for, hopefully, confirming that my plaque almost certainly was off the "_Mersey_" (No.66) paddle-steamer ferry-boat.
> ...


Miramar ship index(Ship-yard list yard No.66)


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

Also Fiends of the ferries have a list on their website, which backs up your claim, although a typo looks to have crept in as it says both Wirral & Mersey are yard no 65. Obviously should be 66 for Mersey.

http://www.friendsoftheferries.co.uk/fleet-list/


----------



## AJT (Jan 21, 2014)

Well now I'm wondering which one of these two is No.66. _Mersey_ or _Wirral_?
Following Compass Rose's info [many thanks] I looked at the friendoftheferries site and the two vessels appear identical in all but name. But which one is No.66?


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
I wonder if MERSEY could be 65 as she was completed two months before WIRRAL.
Cheers.


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
I think your plaque might be MERSEY as she was scrapped at Preston, WIRRAL was sold to foreign shipping line in 1922.
Cheers.


----------



## marty99fred (Feb 22, 2010)

According to Lloyd's Register (and Miramar) Mersey was built as vessel number 65, whilst Wirral was 66.


----------



## AJT (Jan 21, 2014)

Very many thanks for this info. Yes, this confirms my findings.
John Jones's NO.66 is definitely the "Wirral" steamer.
Thanks to all that helped out with my query.
(Thumb)


----------

